# How to lock front passenger window



## SummitWhiteRS (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone know how to do this? I'm getting my windows tinted tomorrow and don't want anyone accidentally rolling down the front passenger window. After reading through the manual, and spending time searching this forum and google for anything on the topic I haven't seen anything about it. Has anyone else wondered this? I'm starting to think there's no way to do it. Might just have to put some painters tape over the button for a few days and just lock the back windows (even though no one ever sits back there). Any info about this out there?


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Just got mine tinted a few days ago....I went the tape over the buttons method :question:


----------



## SummitWhiteRS (Feb 21, 2012)

Well I'm glad I'm not alone on this one. I was shocked to find absolutely nothing on the issue when I searched it considering this is a common feature on most vehicles these days. 

Anyone else? 


Ps guess the tape over is a popular way to go! Lookin like thats what I'll have to do


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wait wut? Isn't there a button next to the windows?


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

The button only locks the rear windows...to my knowledge


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

My wife knows not to roll the window down for a couple days cause she was there when we were getting the windows tinted... Just tell the flippin person who sits in the passenger side dont touch the f'n window.


----------



## docdoomcruze (Feb 15, 2012)

just pull the fuse for the power windows


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Drive your wife's car for the week.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

SlvrECObullet said:


> My wife knows not to roll the window down for a couple days cause she was there when we were getting the windows tinted... Just tell the flippin person who sits in the passenger side dont touch the f'n window.


Problem is people forget things easy. Easier to put tape over it.


----------

